# Tausche Game-Key gegen Minecraft



## timmeyer (15. September 2013)

*[Tausche] Game-Key gegen Minecraft-Key*

Hallo,
ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Minecraft Premium Game-Key.
Als Gegenleistung würde ich euch Game-Keys für Lara Croft Tomb Raider Anniversary und Lara Croft Tomb Raider Legend geben, alternativ könntet ihr auch einen Game-Key für Medal of Honor haben, oder schlagt mir ein anderes Spiel vor.
Auserdem bekommt der jenige. der mit  mir tauscht eine gute Bewertung und ein Danke von mir.
Bei Interesse schreibt hier in den Tread oder schreibt mir eine PN.

Es sind auserdem Game-Keys für folgende Spiele vorhanden:
- Grand theft Auto : Vice City
- Counter Strike
- Assasins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition
- Metro 2033
- Driver San Francisco
- Titan Quest Immortal Throne
- Mirror's Edge
- Half Life 2
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
- Gothic 3
(Alle Spiele sind als Steam Game-Keys verfügbar, sie sind noch nicht benutzt und an keinen Account gebunden.)


----------



## Schwertking (11. Dezember 2013)

Für Driver San Francisco - Counter Strike würd ich's machen


----------

